# Possible release for Keldeo, Meloetta and Genesect.



## Jake (Jul 4, 2011)

pokemon.co.jp said:
			
		

> 7月28日(木)発売のニンテンドー3DS専用ソフト『スーパーポケモンスクランブル』を早めにゲットした人に、数量限定で「ポケモン めっちゃ！ごっちゃ！あそぶ!!セット」をプレゼント！
> 
> 「ポケモン めっちゃ！ごっちゃ！あそぶ!!セット」は、豪華な3点セット！
> 表紙がとってもかわいい！
> ...



*English translation;*


July 28 (Thursday), special software 3DS Nintendo released "Super Pokemon scramble" to get in early to people who, in limited quantities, "Truly Pokemon! Garble! Playing! Set" for free! 

"Truly Pokemon! Garble! Playing! Set" is a luxurious three-piece set! 
Cover is very cute! 

Apitapiago nationwide Pinghetang Arupuraza ions, Ito-Yokado, Seven - Eleven, Daiei, Toys R Us, Fuji, you can get in each store each Pokemon Center! 
Because of the limited number of tries to get the software to ensure that the Book! 

Some ※, subject to store not carried out.

Content Awards

"Super Scramble Pokemon" Pikachu papercraft toys

Paper that comes with one mouse ※ minutes.
"Pokemon Super Scramble" secret love for words
Pokemon has a special toy, pull into a total of four "words" empty

The company can not be forwarded to the location of certain scenarios ※.
"BW solid Encyclopedia Pokemon" Pokemon Collection for AR marker
'll Get into a lot of Pokemon AR marker!

*Simpler English translation;*

 July 28 (Thursday) in Japan, 3DS Nintendo released "Super Pokemon scramble" .
Nintendo will present 3 set bonus to people who purchase this game soft in early!

1. Paper Toy Pikachu
2. Secret password to get into a total of 4 special Pokemon
3. Pokemon AR marker collection

Because of the limited number, we'll make sure to book this game soft.




Spoiler



















So... 'Secret password to get into a total of 4 special Pokemon' Could this be a secret password for getting Keldeo, Meloetta (voice + step) and Genesect in Super Pokemon Scramble? If this is true this could very well mean that the released of the 3 (4 if you include both of Meloetta's forms) that their release is just around the corner.

source


----------



## rafren (Jul 4, 2011)

intresting

/off topic

When does Super Pokemon scramble come out in NA?


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2011)

no release date has been set yet.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jul 11, 2011)

bannanas, genesect rapes..


----------



## Caius (Jul 11, 2011)

That second picture made me laugh hard.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 11, 2011)

That doesn't make any sense at all. Why would they release Keldo, Meloetta, and Genesect in a spin-off game before the main series games? They wouldn't. And I doubt they would refer to Meloetta's two formes as different Pok?mon.

If I had to guess, I'd say they'll probably be legendary Pok?mon, maybe past event Pok?mon like Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, and Shaymin. Or maybe they're shiny Pok?mon. Didn't the first Pok?mon Rumble game have shiny Pok?mon? (I've yet to play it... ._.) Maybe it's the WiiWare Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon games that I'm thinking of...

Or maybe they're just normal Pok?mon that you can obtain in the game normally, but the codes let you get them early. Who knows. I highly doubt that it's Keldo, Meloetta, and/or Genesect, though.


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> That doesn't make any sense at all. Why would they release Keldo, Meloetta, and Genesect in a spin-off game before the main series games? They wouldn't. And I doubt they would refer to Meloetta's two formes as different Pok?mon.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say they'll probably be legendary Pok?mon, maybe past event Pok?mon like Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, and Shaymin. Or maybe they're shiny Pok?mon. Didn't the first Pok?mon Rumble game have shiny Pok?mon? (I've yet to play it... ._.) Maybe it's the WiiWare Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon games that I'm thinking of...
> 
> Or maybe they're just normal Pok?mon that you can obtain in the game normally, but the codes let you get them early. Who knows. I highly doubt that it's Keldo, Meloetta, and/or Genesect, though.


 
I am thinking that to, because there is no source to it being the 4 unova's I just made it up lol.


----------

